# Scrum Master



## Paul Atanga (3 mo ago)

Hello friends good day just want to ask how can I get a job on the above position for I just got my PSC certification but most of the companies needed 8 yr experience so for entering level like us what are we going to do.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Many new examed do the *misstake *to believe they will get a leading top employment position direct after exam.
Compare: E g a friend of mine had the best grades in his education within investments, but I found it funny how he argumented  by compared to REAL life he thought as the SIMPLIFIED how school teach. He expected he would get a top employment direct, so he never applied for any lower such position. It ended up with he NEVER got any related employment... (if not counting teaching a simple evening course in stock trading.)

Scrum Master:
Oh thats what its called  
How I became *Scrum Master*.without knowing it was that I were  
((Other compare: As teenager I had plan to go to university, but by many high educated were without work, I skiped it, just went to evening courses plus tought myself and started working low and worked myself up by bosses noticed how I got things done and I got a Planning boss work without had applied for it. I suppouse by the bosses saw I got things done faster than others.when I worked in their production.
(After got some other experience in between) a few years later I started own such business, because I had found I could it do it both cheaper and better than them  After grown it to as most 115 employees, I got bored of it and sold it.))
After I sold it, I just did lead myself  some years. (Beside continue many years of business consulting) I made smaller developments for others and a rather big volontary work making a website for a non-profit environment organisation.
Then I worked 6 years as Scrum Master without having any formal education, just had tought myself. Got it by contacts. I found and built the team of programmers/developers too for the client.
*I suppouse you can reach become Scrum Master much faster than I did* by you concentrate at that, while I have mainly done other things. 

To avoid end up unemployed as my top grade friend, *I recomend you try to get RELATED LOWER jobs to get experiences, references and contacts. Big part of jobs are got through contacts...*

Although nowadays there is an other possibility too. There are websites where e g *development assignments* are up to make offers at *internationaly.* Before you have got references, you can need to offer very low prices so you get some assignments and by that get references. If you make some developments NOT for earning (as I did) but to show in your *portfolio*, that add chance to get good assignments. 
Some prefer you have own business by then its simpler for them by then they can just pay your invoice not needing to bother about employment administration nor labour laws in different countries.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Paul Atanga said:


> Hello friends good day just want to ask how can I get a job on the above position for I just got my PSC certification but most of the companies needed 8 yr experience so for entering level like us what are we going to do.


I don't know what a scrum master is but is it something a non- filipino is allowed to do. Many jobs in the Philippines are restricted to citizens.


----------

